# Derringer Clone



## RawRam_cpt (28/1/15)

Anyone planning on bringing these in or has stock?

Please save me from having to order from Slowtech.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (11/3/15)

We have stock in *Black, White and Stainless 
*
I have a stainless Derringer clone on the Le Petit Gros clone ..what an awesome combo.. only 6cm tall
*




*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/15)

We also have in stock SS with delrin top caps included in black silver and gold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (11/3/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> We also have in stock SS with delrin top caps included in black silver and gold


Do you sell the top caps separately by any chance @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/3/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Do you sell the top caps separately by any chance @Stroodlepuff



I am ordering, don't have at the moment though

Reactions: Like 1


----------

